

Facebook Under Fire for Temporarily Blocking Pages in Pakistan - selimthegrim
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/07/world/asia/pakistan-facebook-blocked-users-from-political-pages-and-outspoken-rock-band-laal-against-taliban-.html

======
selimthegrim
[http://www.dawn.com/news/1110984](http://www.dawn.com/news/1110984)

